# Connect Mac OSX to Win XP (New Mac User)



## Glenn Kelly (Jan 28, 2003)

Hello.
I am a very new MAC user, and I would like to know what I need to do to connect a Mac running OSX to a Sony Vaio Laptop.
Both have network cards.

Here is what I would like to do.

I currently have BT Broadband connected to the Mac via USB, 
I would like to conncect the XP laptop to the Mac to share the Internet conncection.

Please note that my knowledge of the MAC is..none, but willing to learn.

PC World sold me a crossover cable and said that is all I would need, but I know nothing about settings etc on both machines. I guess what I am asking for is an idiots guide to do this.

If anyone can help me, I would be very grateful indeed.
Thanks

Glenn

glenn@NOSPAMntlworld.com

(remove nospam to email me)


----------



## Ryan81 (Jan 28, 2003)

You will probably have to turn on windows file sharing and internet sharing under System Preferences, Sharing. That should be a start. I run a small network with both Mac and PC. All I ever connect to is a server, not another laptop.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, here's what you need to do:

- Run the crossover cable between the two laptops directly ... you won't need a hub or anything like that.

- In System Preferences, go to Sharing and turn on Internet Sharing. Also, note down what the IP address is. The IP address is near the top of the sharing panel and is labelled Network Address, and should be a sequence of 4 numbers like this: 12.34.252.18

- You need to point the Windows laptop to use this IP address as its "gateway" for getting onto the net. Since I don't have a windows machine I can't really tell you how to do this, but it should be in the network settings.

To clarify one thing, Windows File Sharing will allow the Mac to share its files through the "Network Neighbourhood" on the Vaio. Internet Sharing allows it to share its network connection with another machine.


----------



## Glenn Kelly (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi symphonix

many thanks. your suggestion worked.
i plugged the crossover cable into the eMac and then to the Win XP laptop.
Did what you suggested in System Preferences on teh mac.
Then I went to the Internet Connection Sharing Wizard on XP and followd the instructions, making sure to keep the XP machine as the guest and not the host machine.

Internet connection worked straight away!!
I couldnt get the laptop / Mac to share files from each other though. Maybe I missed something.

Thanks again
Glenn


----------



## bobw (Jan 30, 2003)

You need to create a new user for sharing files. Set that up in the Accounts Pref Pane on the Mac.


----------

